# السيارات الاقتصادية **************السيارات الصديقة للبيئة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد التحية والسلام لكل الاعضاء نقدم هذا الموضوع بصورة منفردة بعد ان كانت الفكرة ربطه بموضوع خواص الغازات لتكون المشاركات في هذا الموضوع جهد الامكان عن انواع السيارات التي تعمل بالوقود المحسن او الكهرباء او بالطاقة الشمسية ولا يفوتنا ان ننوه ان الاساس هو اما الاقتصاد بالوقود او تقليل التلوث ونلفت انتباهكم الى المواضيع السابقة لمن لديه الرغبة بالاطلاع على مكائن الاحتراق الداخلي والتوربينات ومحطات القدرة بشقيها الحرارية والنووية مع كل الود والاحترام والتقدير ورمضان كريم 
***********************************************************************************
ازدياد الطلب على السيارات الصديقة للبيئة

يمكن لسيارة بريوس أن تركن لوحدها *طوكيو، اليابان (CNN) -- بدأ في اليابان مؤخراً إنتاج السيارات الصديقة للبيئة على نطاق واسع، وذلك بفضل الزيادة على الطلب نتيجة للارتفاع الكبير في أسعار النفط والوقود وانخفاض أسعار التقنية الحديثة الداخلة في إنتاج هذه السيارات، بالإضافة إلى القبول الجماهيري الواسع لهذا النوع من السيارات الهجينة.*
وتعمل هذه السيارات بمصدرين للطاقة، الأول محرك الاحتراق العادي، والثاني الذي يدعم المصدر الأول، هو البطارية الكهربائية.
وينظر إلى هذه السيارات باعتبارها الابتكار الأكثر أهمية في عالم صناعة السيارات بعد ابتكار الناقل الآلي أو المحرك ذاتي الاشتغال.
ومن الجدير بالذكر، أن شركتي صناعة السيارات اليابانية تويوتا وهوندا بدأتا في إنتاج السيارات الهجينة، أي التي لها مصدران للطاقة، في أواخر تسعينيات القرن الماضي، غير أن الإنتاج كان محدوداً للغاية.
كذلك تتنافس الشركتان الصانعتان لهذه السيارات في إدخال أحدث ما توصلت إليه التكنولوجيا الداخلة في هذه الصناعة في سياراتهما، بحيث تصبح أكثر قبولاً بين الراغبين في اقتنائها.
وتعتبر سيارة "بريوس"، من تويوتا، أول سيارة تنتج على نطاق واسع بين السيارات الصديقة للبيئة، وأصبحت تحظى بقبول شعبي كبير في الولايات المتحدة، إلى حد أن فترة الانتظار للراغبين في اقتنائها تمتد إلى شهور عديدة.
وهي سيارة متقدمة للغاية، بحيث أنها يمكن أن تركن في المواقف المخصصة لوحدها.
وقال الناطق باسم تويوتا، بول نولاسكو، لـCNN مشيراً إلى أنها تحظى بقبول واسع النطاق بين الناس، "إن هذه السيارة ليست تجربة علمية، إنها سيارة حقيقية، وهي عملية للغاية، بحيث يمكنك استخدامها في الحياة اليومية العادية."
بالمقابل طرحت هوندا طرازاً خاصاً من سياراتها الصديقة للبيئة تدمج فيها سيارة "سيفيك" مع محرك "في 6" الذي يدخل في صناعة سيارات "أكورد". كذلك بدأت شركة فورد بتصنيع سياراتها الخاصة بها من طراز "إيسكايب".
وقال المتحدث باسم "هوندا"، ديفيد إييدا، إن السيارات الهجينة تمهد الطريق لتقنية صديقة للبيئة أكثر تقدما. وأشار إلى أن المستقبل سيشهد سيارات على درجة عالية من التطور التكنولوجي، بحيث أنها ستعتمد على خلايا الوقود.
وبالنسبة إلى محرك الاحتراق، فهو لن يعمل إلا في حالات السرعات العالية، فعندما تكون السيارة متوقفة على إشارة المرور أو وسط ازدحام مروري، على سبيل المثال، فإنها هذا المحرك لن يعمل، الأمر الذي يعني استخدماً أقل للوقود، وبالتالي انبعاث أقل للغازات الملوثة للبيئة.

منقول


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

سيارة صينية تستبدل الوقود بالهيدروجين





سيارة لا تلوث البيئة*انتينغ، الصين (CNN) -- عرضت شركة شنغهاي للتكنولوجيا الكيميائية سيارة جديدة لا تزال تحت الاختبار، أسمتها Habo تستهلك مادة بيروكسيد الهيدروجين لطاقتها، وينبعث منها بخار الماء والأوكسجين عند الاحتراق، وهي تدخل من ضمن أبحاث للتوصل الى سيارات غير مؤذية للبيئة. *
وتبدو السيارة من الخارج كأي سيارة عادية من طراز الفولزفاغن المصنعة في الصين، إلا أن نظرة تحت غطاء المحرك تظهر الإختلاف بوجود صفوف من علب الغاز المعدنية المصنوعة من مادة الكروم، مكان المحرك التقليدي.
ويقول مدير برنامج الأبحاث الذي تقوده شركة شنغهاي للتكنولوجيا الكيميائية، هي ليمي، إن السيارة تستعمل تكنولوجيا المكوك.
وتكنولوجيا Habo ليست الأولى في مجال الاستغناء عن النفط في صناعة السيارات، هناك تجارب أخرى تعمل على تطوير محركات تعمل بقوة الكهرباء.
ويقول رئيس جامعة تونغي في شانغهاي إن هذه البحاث تسعى لتخفيف الضعط الذي يتسبب به الاعتماد على الطاقة النفطية في الصين، إضافة الى الحاجة الى "سيارات نظيفة" في الصين، أي سيارات تراعي الشروط البيئية ولا تلوث الهواء. 
وتشهد الصين سبقا في مجال التوصل الى اختراعات تستغني عن الطاقة النفطية في السيارات، خصوصا أن البلد يستعد لاستقبال الألعاب الأولمبية عام 2008 في بكين ومعرض World Expo عام 2010 في شنغهاي


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

كاليفورنيا اقرت إجراءات جديدة للحد من تلوث البيئة 



تلوث الهواء*كاليفورنيا، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- أقر المشرعون في كاليفورنيا الجمعة إجراءات هي الأكثر صرامة في العالم، حتى الآن، في ما يتعلق بكيفية خفض الغازات المنبعثة من السيارات والتي تساهم في تلوث البيئة وارتفاع حرارة الأرض، في خطوة قد تؤثر على أسواق السيارات والشاحنات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*
وسيترتب على صناعة السيارات، في ظل القواعد الجديدة، إدخال تغييرات جذرية الى مواصفاتها الحالية بحيث تنخفض الغازات المنبعثة من الشاحنات الصغيرة والسيارات بنسبة 25 في المائة، وبنسبة 18 في المائة من السيارات السريعة والشاحنات الكبيرة.
وتمنح القوانين مصنعي السيارات مهلة حتى عام 2009 للبدء في تطبيق "التكنولوجيا النظيفة"، وحتى عام 2016 للتوصل الى تطبيقها بشكل كامل.
ويعارض المسؤولون في قطاع صناعة السيارات القرارات بشكل عنيف، على اعتبار أن قدراتهم التكنولوجية عاجزة عن تطبيق المواصفات المطلوبة.
وتصل هذه المعارضة لحد التهديد بالإدعاء على مجلس البيئة الذي أقر هذه القوانين أمام محكمة كاليفورنيا العليا. في حين عبر حاكم كاليفورنيا أرنولد شوارزنيغر عن دعمه للخطوة، متعهدا بمواجهة هذه الدعاوى.
ويدعي أصحاب مصانع السيارات أن تطبيق المواصفات البيئية على صناعاتهم سيرفع من أسعارها، بحيث يضاف على سعر كل سيارة جديدة ثلاثة آلاف دولار.
في حين يرد مجلس البيئة بأن ارتفاع أسعار السيارات لن يتجاوز الألف دولار لكل سيارة بحلول عام 2016.


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

فورد تنتج اول سيارة صديقة للبيئة عام 2005




شعار فورد*كانساس سيتي، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- دشنت شركة فورد للسيارات رسميا باكورة إنتاجها من نوع Escape SUV ، المعروفة بكونها سيارتها صديقة للبيئة، ذات الدفع الرباعي، في خطوة هي الأولى من نوعها في عالم صناعة السيارات المستهلكة للغاز والكهرباء. *
ودشن رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة، بيل فورد، السيارة بقيادتها في مصنع الشركة في كانساس ستي، إيذانا ببدء إنتاج 20 ألف سيارة من هذا الطراز عام 2005. 
وهذه أول مرة تقوم شركة سيارات أمريكية بإنتاج هذا النوع من المركبات، تمشيا مع الدعوة العالمية لحماية البيئة. 
ووفقا لفورد، فإن السيارة الجديدة صديقة للبيئة، كما أنها لا تستهلك كميات كبيرة من الوقود، مما سيجعل الشركة في مقدمة منافسيها في هذا المجال، خاصة وأن غالبية المستهلكين يأخذون بعين الاعتبار عامل سعر الوقود والتلوث البيئي عند شراء السيارة.
وقال فورد "لا ييد المستهلك التخلي عن سيارته ذات الدفع الرباعي، ونحن من جانبنا لا نظن أن عليهم فعل ذلك. فهذا الطراز الجديد سيقدم لهم ما يريدونه وبكلفة اقل وحماية اكثر للبيئة." 
وبحسب مسؤولين في الشركة، فأن الطلب على المركبة الجديدة كان كبيرا، رغم أنها ستباع بسعر 26 ألف دولار، اي بزيادة مقدراها 3.300 دولار عن الموديلات العادية من ذات السيارة. 
بعض الوكالات العاملة في تجارة السيارات في ولاية كاليفورنيا اكدت ان لديها أكثر من ثمانين مشتري على قائمة الانتظار، حيث من المقرر ان تدخل السيارة السوق بصورة تدريجية، على أن تزيد من كميات هذا الطراز الجديد، إذا نجحت مبيعاتها.
وتعتبر Escape من السيارات ذات المبيعات الجيدة بالنسبة لشركة فورد، حيث بيع منها 167.668 مركبة العام الماضي، منها 3,25 مليون مركبة في الولايات المتحدة.
من جهتها، رحبت جمعيات صديقة للبيئة بمبادرة فورد، رغم أن البعض منها طالب بمزيد من التحسينات في الموديلات الأخرى.


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*تكنولوجيا نظام الإزاحة المتعدد الجديد من مجموعة ديملر بنز تحقق اقتصاداً كبيراً بالوقود*

*في ظل ارتفاع سعر البنزين في مختلف أرجاء الشرق الأوسط ، أصبح اقتصاد الوقود ، الذي لم يكن عاملاً أساسياً في قرار شراء السيارات ، يُشكل الآن عنصراً مهماً لقائدي السيارات في المنطقة .*






ومن خلال تطبيق التكنولوجيا الذكية ، أصبح بإمكان نظام الإزاحة المتعدد الجديد (MDS) الذي قامت بتطويره مجموعة ديملر بنز ، والذي يعتبر الآن من المواصفات القياسية بغالبية محركات ®HEMI سعة 5,7 لتر ذات الثماني اسطوانات على شكل حرف V ، أن يساهم في تحسين الاقتصاد في الوقود بمعدل يصل إلى 20% ، حيث يقوم بذكاء بالجمع بين قوة وإمكانيات محرك ديملر بنز®HEMI ذى الثمانية اسطوانات على شكل حرف V وبين اقتصاد الوقود لمحرك أقل قوة. 

ويمكن الانتقال بسهولة ودون توقف بين وضعية الأسطوانات الأربع التي تحقق اقتصاداً كبيراً في الوقود عندما لا تتطلب القيادة قوة كبيرة ، وبين وضعية الاسطوانات الثمانية عندما يتطلب الأمر طاقة أكبر من محرك ®HEMI سعة 5,7 لتر . ويعزز نظام (MDS) من اقتصاد الوقود عندما لا يتطلب الأمر استخدام قوة الاسطوانات الثمانية وذلك دون التضحية بأداء أو قدرات السيارة . 

ولا يتطلب الأمر من السائقين أن يقودوا سياراتهم بطريقة معينة للاستفادة من التحسن الذي يطرأ على الاقتصاد في استهلاك الوقود نتيجة الاعتماد على نظام (MDS) ، إلا أن هناك عدداً من الطرق لتحقيق أقصى استفادة من هذا النظام : 

1- الحفاظ على السرعة عند 105 كلم أو أقل يسمح لنظام (MDS) بزيادة استخدام وضعية الاسطوانات الأربع إلى الحد الأقصى - أو بالإمكان استخدام نظام تثبيت السرعة الذي يساعد في الحفاظ على ثبات السرعة ، كما يسمح خنق الوقود بشكل ثابت لنظام محرك ®HEMI بالتحول إلى الأسطوانات الأربع لفترات أطول من الوقت . 
2- كما يساهم أسلوب التسريع التدريجي في زيادة الاقتصاد بالوقود ، ويضمن السائق العودة لطاقة ® HEMI الكاملة عندما يتطلب الأمر ذلك . 

وقد أصبح نظام الإزاحة المتعدد الجديد (MDS) الذي طورته مجموعة كرايزلر من المواصفات القياسية التي تأتي مع محرك ® HEMI سعة 5,7 لتر بمعظم طرازات سيارات كرايزلر وجيب ودودج المتوفرة في الشرق الأوسط ، ومن بينها كرايزلر 300 سي ، دودج دورانجو وجيب جراند شيروكي . كما سيتم تركيب النظام في طرازي دودج تشارجر وجيب كوماندر اللذين تنتظرهما الأسواق بلهفة حيث من المقرر طرحهما في الشرق الأوسط خلال شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر من هذا العام . 

وتشير التقديرات العالمية إلى أن إضافة نظام (MDS) لطرازات كرايزلر وجيب ودوج المجهزة بمحركات ® HEMIسوف يوفر أكثر من 60 مليون جالون من الوقود سنوياً وحتى نهاية عام 2007 . 

وصرح ترنت باركروفت نائب الرئيس ومدير ديملر كرايزلر الشرق الأوسط بأن " مجموعة ديملر كرايزلر هي اول شركة مصنعة للسيارات تعرض مركبات وسيارات رياضية متعددة الأغراض وسيارات بيك أب حديثة وقوية مجهزة بنظام تخميد الأسطوانات ". 

وأضاف قائلاً " إن نظام (MDS) هو مجرد إحدى التقنيات المثيرة الجديدة التي يتم تركيبها في الجيل الجديد المذهل لسيارات كرايزلر وجيب ودودج ، وهو التطور الذي يتماشى تماماً مع التزامنا تجاه البيئة ، كما يُعد مثالاً مهماً على الالتزام القوي بتعميم الابتكارات على كافة خطوط إنتاج مجموعة ديملر كرايزلر ". 
منقول


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الاقتصاد الهيدروجيني
يعتبر الهيدروجين العنصر الأخف وزناً والأكثر توافراً في الكون، المرشح الأقوى لقيادة الثورة العالمية المقبلة في مجال الطاقة. بل إنه هناك من العلماء من يطلق عليه تسمية "الطاقة المستديمة" كونه لا ينفذ أبداً، أضف إلى ذلك أن المواد التي يخلفها استخدام الهيدروجين لإنتاج الطاقة هي الماء والحرارة لا أكثر. ومن المتوقع لطاقة الهيدروجين حين يبدأ العمل بها فعلياً، أن تحدث تحولاً دراماتيكياً ليس في الاقتصاد الأمريكي بل والاقتصاد العالمي ككل، لا يقل سرعة ولا تأثيراً عن ذلك التأثير الذي أحدثته الماكينات البخارية ومحركات الفحم الحجري في القرن التاسع عشر، وكذلك التأثير الذي أحدثته محركات الاحتراق الداخلي والمحركات التي تعمل بوقود النفط في القرن العشرين. علاوة على ذلك، فإن الهيدروجين هو مصدر الطاقة المرشح لأن يضع حداً لاعتماد العالم على النفط، ثم إنه سيحد بدرجة كبيرة من انبعاث غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون من عوادم السيارات، في الوقت الذي يخفف من ارتفاع درجات الحرارة عالمياً

التحول نحو خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني 


وقد ذكرت صحيفة "لوس أنجلوس تايمز" ان الحلم الذي ظل يراود السلطات في كاليفورنيا بتسيير سيارات كهربائية نظيفة لم يعد قابلاً للتحقيق، فالسيارات الكهربائية الحالية التي تعمل بالبطارية وبمدى محدود لا يتجاوز 120 ميلاً قبل أن تحتاج إلى إعادة شحن قد بدأت تفقد شعبيتها في أوساط منتجي السيارات ومنظمي الصناعة، على الرغم من أن شركة تويوتا استطاعت ابتكار تكنولوجيا تمكن من إعادة شحن البطارية بالكهرباء بفضل نظام الفرملة المتجدد Regenerative braking system .

أما سيارات خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية أكبر أحلام التكنولوجيا القادمة فما زالت تحتاج إلى عقود من الزمن قبل أن تصل إلى مرحلة الإنتاج الضخم، ويقول مايك شوارتز مدير وحدة التكنولوجيا المستدامة للحركة في شركة فورد موتور "إن التركيز ينصب الآن على سيارات الكهرباء المهجنة ثم على خلايا الوقود، ونحن نعتبر السيارات المهجنة الخطوة المؤقتة التي سوف تسمح لنا باستخدام التكنولوجية المتقدمة الضرورية لإنتاج خلايا الوقود".

استخلاص الهيدروجين 


غير أن هناك وسائل وطرائق أخرى لإنتاج الهيدروجين ( الهيدروجين ليس مصدراً للطاقة وإنما هو ناقل للطاقة كما هي الكهرباء وهو بطبيعته غاز سريع الاشتعال يمكن أن ينفجر ) وتتمثل هذه في عدة مصادر مثل الخلايا الكهربائية الضوئية، طاقة الكتلة الحيوية biomass، الطاقة المستمدة من الرياح، إضافة إلى المصادر المائية والحرارية أو من الطاقة الحرارية الصادرة عن الأرض.

وأخيراً تحويل الكحول الايثيلي إلى هيدروجين، تتسم هذه المصادر الأخيرة بأنها لا تستخدم وقود المتحجرات ولا المصادر النووية للطاقة، وقد تندرج المصادر المذكورة فيما يعرف بمصادر الطاقة البديلة. وهذه يكثر استخدامها الآن في توليد وإنتاج الكهرباء، المثير للاهتمام هنا، هو أنه يمكن استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية المتولدة من مصادر الطاقة البديلة نفسها، في عملية التحليل الكهربائي، أي العملية التي تتم بموجبها فصل الماء إلى مكونيه الرئيسين الهيدروجين والأوكسجين. وما أن تتم هذه العملية، حتى يمكن تخزين الهيدروجين الناتج واستخدامه كوقود للسيارات، أو لدعم ما تنتجه محطات وشبكات الطاقة من تيار كهربائي. كما يمكن استخلاص الهيدروجين من المحاصيل والنفايات الزراعية المنتجة للطاقة المستديمة، عبر عملية تعرف باسم "التحول الغازي". وفي هذه العملية ليس ثمة مخاوف من احتمال زيادة معدلات ونسب ثاني أكسيد الكربون المنبعثة في الهواء نتيجة لاستخدام البيوماس . والسبب وراء قلة هذه الانبعاثات هو أن الكربون الذي تتنفسه النباتات من الهواء المحيط بها، يعاد إطلاقه ثانية عبر عملية إنتاج الهيدروحين .

طريقة عمل خلايا الوقود 


وعلى الرغم من قيام شركات صناعة السيارات بتصنيع النموذج الأولي لسيارات تعمل بخلايا الوقود، إلا أن آلية عملها وتصنيعها ما زالت مكلفة، ولا تزال هناك عقود قبل الوصول إلى نموذج أقل تكلفة وأكثر أماناً وموثوقية . فالمعوقات التقنية التي تواجه هندسة مركبات عملية ذات خلايا وقود ما زالت تحول دون الانتقال السريع إلى سيارات تعمل بالوقود الهيدروجيني .

المعوقات التقنية 


1- تقانة آمنة وفعالة لتخزين الهيدروجين على متن السيارة، وكذلك توفير مدى كاف للقيادة نحو300 ميل، ويجب على تقانة تخزين مقبولة أن تتحمل العمل لمدة تكفي لقطع مسافة لا تقل عن 150 ألف ميل. وينبغي أن تعمل في درجات حرارة تتراوح ما بين 40 و45 درجة سيلزية، كما يجب أن تكون عملية الإمداد بالوقود سهلة وتتم في أقل من خمس دقائق. وهناك مقاربات متعددة لتخزين الهيدروجين، منها طرق تخزين كسائل وكغاز مضغوط وفي الحالة الصلبة، وجميع هذه المحاولات واعدة ولكنها جميعاً تواجه تحديات.

2- نقل الهيدروجين: من غير الممكن نقل الهيدروجين عبر الأنابيب لمسافات طويلة في الوقت الحاضر على الأقل، كما هو الحال بالنسبة للنفط والغاز، إلا أن العلماء يقترحون تخزين الهيدروجين على شكل هدر يد المعدن أو باستخدام مقاربة الحالة الصلبة .

3- البنى التحتية: تحتاج المركبات التي ستطرح مستقبلاً إلى محطات تزويد بالوقود الهيدروجيني وهو من غير الممكن في المدى القريب، فإقامة المحطات يحتاج إلى توافر أعداد كبيرة من هذه الآليات العاملة بوقود الخلايا، فكلفة هذه البنية ضخمة وتحتاج مثل هذه الخطوة إلى توفير دعم قوي من القادة المحليين والوطنيين في القطاعين العام والخاص، كما سيستلزم اعتماد الهيدروجين كوقود أولي للسيارات والشاحنات دعماً من الحكومات للأبحاث وللعروض التجريبية اللازمة لإثبات جدوى البنية التحتية وهو إن تم سيشجع المستثمرين في الإنفاق على إنشاء البنى التحتية اللازمة فهم على استعداد دائم لانتهاز الفرص الجديدة وخاصة تلك التي تحقق أرباحاً ضخمة .

من الجدير ذكره أن مصانع النفط والكيماويات تنتج الهيدروجين الذي يستخدم لإزالة الكبريت أثناء عملية تكرير النفط في مواقع مختلفة من الولايات المتحدة ( على طول ساحل الخليج ) وفي أوروبا ( حول مدينة روتردام بهولندا)، إذ تنتج البنية التحتية القائمة حالياً نحو 450 مليار متر مكعب من الهيدروجين سنوياً، الذي يستخلص أساساً من الغاز الطبيعي. واستناداً إلى الطاقة المكافئة، فإن هذا يساوي نحو 140 مليون طن من البنزين في السنة الواحدة أي نحو 10 % من متطلبات وسائل النقل حالياً. فالانتقال من اقتصاد يعتمد كلياً على الوقود الأحفوري بمختلف أشكاله وأنواعه إلى اقتصاد هيدروجيني يتطلب نعاون جميع القوى الفاعلة في المجتمع.

4- ارتفاع كلفة السيارة التي تعمل بالوقود الهيدروجيني مقارنةً بمحرك الاحتراق الداخلي، فالأولى يصل ثمنها إلى 100 ألف دولار مقارنةً ب 4 آلاف دولار للثانية.

5- الكلفة المرتفعة: تعتبر كلفة إنتاج الوقود الهيدروجيني أحد معوقات التحول نحو مجتمع هيدروجيني، وربما يكون من المبكر الحديث عن كلفة تحويل كافة أشكال وأنواع مصادر الطاقة إلى وقود هيدروجيني في الوقت الحاضر كون الدراسات لا تزال في مرحلة مبكرة وتحتاج إلى مزيد من الإنفاق على البحوث لخفض الكلفة وبلوغ مرحلة من الأمان والموثوقية . ويقدر الباحثون كلفة الكيلوغرام الواحد من الهيدروجين وفقاً لحجم المخزون وطرق الإنتاج والتوزيع ما بين أربع وستة أضعاف تكلفة الكالون الواحد من الغاز ولين أو وقود الديزل ( الكيلوغرام الواحد من الهيدروجين يحوي كمية من الطاقة تكافئ كالوناً واحداً من الوقود المعتمد على البنـزين ) غير أنه نظراً لكفاءة مركبة خلايا الوقود في حالتها المثلى قد تصل إلى ضعف كفاءة المركبة ذات الاحتراق الداخلي على الأقل، فإنها سوف تستهلك هذا الكيلوغرام من الوقود لتقطع ضعف المسافة. لذا من المفترض أن يلاقي الهيدروجين رواجاً تجارياً متزايداً إذا كان سعر التجزئة لكل كيلوغرام يساوي ضعف سعر التجزئة للكالون الواحد من الغاز ولين. فكلما تحقق تقدم في تقانات تخزين الهيدروجين ومعالجة الوقود والتحليل الكهربائي، وكلما زاد الطلب على الهيدروجين، اتجه سعر الهيدروجين ليقترب من مستوى الأسعار المنشود. ومؤخراً أعلن فريق من الباحثين في جامعة مينسوتا الأمريكية عن نجاحهم في إنتاج الهيدروجين من الكحول الايثيلي باستخدام مفاعل لديه القدرة على توليد طاقة كافية لتدفئة منـزل ولتسيير سيارة. ويقدر هؤلاء الباحثون أن 140 ليتر وقود توضع في سيارة من طراز بي إم دبليو750 إتش يكفي للسير 350 كيلومتراً باستخدام الهيدروجين.

وفي الواقع تشير الدراسات الحديثة إلى أن التقانات الحالية تحقق سعراً هوفي نطاق معامل قدره 1.3 مما نرغب في أن يكون. كذلك يشكل تحويل كافة وسائل النقل في العالم لتعمل بالهيدروجين تحدياً كبيراً وإن كان هناك من يقدر بأن عشرة أعوام كافية لإنجاز هذا التحويل
عوامل عديدة وراء البحث عن بدائل للوقود


وقد تم تصنيع نماذج من هذه السيارات عرضت في عدد من المعارض كان آخرها معرض طوكيوأواخر عام 2003 إلا أن تصنيع سيارة من هذا النوع آمن وموثوق كما هوالحال بالنسبة لسيارات الاحتراق الداخلي يحتاج إلى عقدين من الزمن أوثلاثة على أقصى حد كما يصرح كبار مسؤولي شركات السيارات في العالم ، فالمعوقات كثيرة وما يزال المستثمرون يترددون بالاستثمار في هذه الصناعة المستقبلية ، وفي حال النجاح في تذليل الصعوبات والتغلب على المعوقات التي تواجه تصنيع عدد كبير من هذه السيارات واستبدال محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بمحركات تعمل بخلايا الوقود فإنه سيتم التخلي بشكل نهائي عن استخدام الوقود الأحفوري في تسيير المركبات وربما تقود الأبحاث مستقبلاً للتخلي عن الغاز واستبداله بالوقود الهيدروجيني ، وستنخفض تدريجياً نسبة التلوث البيئي ، وربما تخف حدة التوترات في مناطق مختلفة من العالم بسبب الصراع على النفط والغاز وتأمين إمداداتهما ، وسيمكن الفقراء من الحصول على الطاقة بأسعار زهيدة لم يكونوا يحلمون بها من قبل ، وتنهي احتكار القلة للطاقة ، كما أن عصر الهيدروجين سيساعد في تضيق الفجوة بين الفقراء والأغنياء وسينقذ الملايين من دوائر الانغلاق وشح الطاقة. ويعتبر التحول إلى نظام طاقة الهيدروجين هوالسبيل الوحيد لانتشال بلايين الأشخاص من براثن الفقر والتخلف
منقول


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ندرج لكم خواص غاز الهيدروجين ليتسنى لنا معرفة خواصه لتكتمل لدينا فكرة استخدامه كوقود 
*الروابط داخل خواص الهيدروجين تعمل ضمن موسوعة الويكيبيديا نرجوا الانتباه مع المودة *
*******************************************************************************
*الهيدرجين* (الاسم مشتق من الإغريقية حيث أن هيدرو تعني ماء وجين تعني تكون) هو عنصر كيميائي في الجدول الدوري ويرمز له بالرمز *H* وله الرقم الذري 1. وفي ظروف الضغط والحرارة القياسية فإنه غاز عديم اللون والرائحة, لا فلزي, وحيد التكافؤ, سريع الاشتعال, ثنائي الذرة. الهيدروجين أخف الغازات وأكثرها تواجدا في الكون. يوجد في الماء وكل المركبات العضوية والكائنات الحية.
يتم تحضير الهيدروجين في المعمل عن طريق تفاعل الأحماض مع الفلزات مثل الزنك. أما لتحضير الهيدروجين بكميات كبيرة للاستخدامات الصناعية فيتم ذلك عن طريق تعديل البخار بالغاز الطبيعي. كما أن التحليل الكهربائي للماء يعتبر من الطرق البسيطة, ولكن تكاليفه عالية لدرجة عدم استخدامه تجاريا. ويحاول العلماء هذه الأيام الوصول لطرق جديدة لإنتاج الهيدروجين, وأحد هذه الطرق يتضمن استخدام الطحالب. كما أنه توجد طريقة أخرى تتضمن استخدام الجلوكوز والسوربيتول, والذي يتم في درجة حرارة منخفضة, واستخدام عامل حفاز جديد.

الخواص
الهيدروجين أخف العناصر الكيميائية على الإطلاق, ويتكون هو ونظائره من إلكترون مفرد وبروتون. وفي درجة الحرارة والضغط القياسيين يقوم الهيدروجين يتكوين غاز ثنائي الذرة, H2, ودرجة غليانه 20.27 K ودرجة ذوبانه 14.02 K. وتحت ظروف الضغط العالية, كالتي توجد في مركز كوكب المارد الغازي يفقد الهيدروجين خواصه ويصبح فلزا سائلا (راجع الهيدروجين الفلزي) . وتحت ظروف الضغط المنخفض كالتي توجد في الفضاء, يميل الهيدروجين لأن يتواجد في شكل ذرات مفردة, نظرا لعدم وجود ظروف مناسبة لها لأن تتحد, تتكون سحب من الهيدروجين H2 عند تكون النجوم.
ويلعب الهيدروجين دورا حيويا في الكون عن طريق تفاعل بروتون-بروتون ودورة كربون-نيتروجين. (وهذه عمليات انصهار نووي تطلق كميات هائلة من الطاقة خلال اتحاد ذرات الهيدروجين لتكوين الهيليوم


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

استخداماته
يتم استخدام كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين في الصناعة, وخاصة في إنتاج الأمونيا بطريقة هابر وكذلك في هدرجة الزيوت والدهون وإنتاج الميثانول. كما يستخدم الهيدروجين في الألكلة الهيدروجينية, السلفرة الهيدروجينية, التكسير الهيدروجيني. وتوجد استخدامات أخرى:

تصنيع حمض الهيدروليك واللحام وتقليل ركاز الفلزات.
يستخدم في وقود الصواريخ.
له قدرة على التوصيل الحراري أعلى من أي غاز آخر, ولذا فإنه يستخدم إبريد المواتير في المولدات الكهربية في محطات الطاقة .
يساعد الهيدروجين السائل في أبحاث الحراريات المنخفضة, متضمنة دراسات الموصلات الكهربية الفائقة.
نظرا لأنه أخف من الهواء بأربعة عشر مرة, فقد تم استخدامه بتوسع كعامل رفع في البالونات والمنطاد. وقد كان ذلك حتى وقوع كارثة هايدنبيرج والتي أقنعت العامة بخطورة استخدام الهيدروجين لهذا الغرض.
يستخدم نظير الهيدروجين الديتريوم (هيدروجين-2) في تطبيقات الانشطار النووي كمهدئ للنيوترونات لتقليل سرعتها, وأيضا يستخدم في الاندماجات النووية. وتستخدم مركبات الديتريوم في الكيمياء والأحياء في دراسات تفاعلات تأثير النظائر.
يستخدم التريتيوم (هيدروجين-3) والذي يتم الحصول عليه في المفاعلات النووية في عمل القنابل الهيدروجينية. كما يستخدم أيضا لتعيين النظائر في علوم الأحياء ومصدر إشعاع في الدهانات الضوئية.
كما يمكن للهيدروجين أن يحترق في محركات الاحتراق الداخلية, وقد تم تطوير سيارة تعمل باحتراق الهيدروجين تحت إشراف BMW-Chrysler (شاهد سيارة هيدروجينية). كما أن خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية تستخدم لإنتاج قوة ذات انبعاثات أقل من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي الهيدروجينية. وتعتبر الانبعاثات الصادرة من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي الهيدروجينية والخلايا الهيدروجينية متعادلة مع الانبعاثات التي تصدر أثناء إنتاج الهيدروجين. وقد يؤدى هذا لحدوث تغير في كهرباء المستقبل حيث سيتم الاعتماد على التحليل الكهربائي للماء باستخدام قوى الشمس أو الرياح أو القوة النووية للحصول على دورة وقود خالية من التلوث.
ولا تزال الأبحاث جارية ليكون الهيدروجين وقود المستقبل. ويمكن أن يكون هذا حلقة الربط بين اختلاف أنواع الطاقة وكيفية نقلها وتخزينها, فمثلا يمكن أن يتم تحويلها إلى كهرباء (لحل مشكلة تخزين الكهرباء ونقلها), كما يمكن أن تكون بديلا للوقود الحيوي, أو بديل للغاز الطبيعي ولوقود الديزل. وكل هذا ممكن نظريا بدون أي انبعاثات CO2 أو أى ملوثات غازية سامة.

*تاريخ الهيدروجين*

الهيدروجين (في اللغة الفرنسية تعني _مكون الماء_ وفى اللغة الإغريقية تعنى _هيدرو_ "ماء" و_جين_ أي "تكون") تم التعرف عليه لأول مرة كمادة منفصلة عام 1766 م بواسطة هنري كافيندش, فقد عثر عليه أثناء تفاعلات الزئبق مع الأحماض. وبالرغم من أنه افترض خطأ أن الهيدروجين أحد مكونات الزئبق (وليس أحد مكونات الحمض) فقد استطاع وصف كثير من خصائص الهيدروجين بدقة. وقد أعطى أنطوان لافوازييه الاسم للهيدروجين كما أثبت أن الماء يتكون منه مع الأكسجين وكان من أول استخدامات الهيدروجين المنطاد. كما أن الديتريوم وهو أحد نظائر الهيدروجين تم اكتشافه بإشراف هارولد سي يوري بتقطير عينة من الماء عدة مرات. وقد حصل يوري على جائزة نوبل لاكتشافه عام 1934 م. وقد تم اكتشاف النظير الثالث (التريتيوم) في نفس العام.

* مستويات الطاقة الإلكترونية*

الطاقة الأرضية للإلكترون الموجود في ذرة الهيدروجين تساوى 13.6 إلكترون فولت والتي تعادل تقريبا فوتون من المنطقة فوق البنفسجية تقريبا 92 نانو متر.
ويمكن عن طريق نموذج بور أن يتم حساب مستويات طاقة الهيدروجين بطريقة شبه دقيقة. ويتم هذا بجعل الإلكترون يدور حول البروتون مثلما تدور الأرض حول الشمس. ولكن الأرض لها مدار ثابت حول الشمس محكوم بقوى الجاذبية بين الأرض والشمس, أما الإلكترون فإنه يحتفظ بمداره تحت تأثير القوة الكهرومغناطيسية. كما يوجد فرق آخر بين نظامي الشمس الأرض والبروتون الإلكترون هو أنه طبقا لميكانيكا الكم يمكن للإلكترون أن يكون على مسافة ثابتة فقط من البروتون. وعند عمل تصور لذرة الهيدروجين طبقا لهذا النظام فإنه يعطى مستويات الطاقة الصحيحة وإشعاعاتها.

* التواجد في الطبيعة*

الهيدروجين هو أكثر العناصر وفرة في الكون, ويمثل نحو 75 % من المواد بالكتلة ونحو 90 % بعدد الذرات. ويتواجد هذا العنصر بوفرة كبيرة في النجوم والكواكب الغازية العملاقة ولكنه شحيح للغاية في غلاف الأرض (1 جزء في المليون بالحجم). أكثر المصادر شيوعا لهذا العنصر هي الماء والذي يتكون من ذرتي هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين (H2O). كما توجد مصادر أخرى تتضمن معظم أشكال المواد العضوية (كل أشكال الحياة المعروفة) متضمنة الفحم والغاز الطبيعي وأنواع الوقود الحفري الأخرى. الميثان (CH4) يعتبر مصدرا مهما للهيدروجين.
يمكن تحضير الهيدروجين بعدة طرق كتمرير البخار على الكربون الساخن وتحلل الهيدروكربونات بالحرارة وتفاعلات القواعد القوية في محاليلها المائية مع الألومنيوم والتحليل الكهربائي للماء وتفاعلات تبادل الأحماض مع الفلزات.
ويتم إنتاج الهيدروجين بصورة كبيرة عن طريق إعادة تكوين البخار للغاز الطبيعي في درجات حرارة عالية (700-110 °C), حيث يتفاعل البخار مع الميثان لينتج أول أكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين.
CH4 + H2O → CO + 3 H2 كما يمكن الحصول على هيدروجين إضافي من أول أكسيد الكربون خلال عملية تبادل ماء غاز.
[[ 
* مركبات الهيدروجين*

الهيدروجين أخف الغازات, يتحد مع معظم العناصر الأخرى ليكون مركبات. الهيدروجين له سالبية كهربية قدرها 2.2 ولذا فإنه يكون مركبات حيث أنه أكثر العناصر لا فلزية وأكثرها فلزية أيضا. الحالة اللافلزية يطلق عليها الهيدرايدات وفيها يكون الهيدروجين في صورة أيونات H- أو مادة مذابة في العنصر الآخر (كما في هيدرايد البالاديوم. أما الحالة الفلزية فإنها تحدث عندما يميل الهيدرجين لأن يكون رابطة تساهمية حيث أن أيون H+ سيكون عبارة عن نواة بدون إلكترونات وبالتالي سيكون لها قدرة كبيرة على جذب الإلكترونات لها. وفي الحالتين تتكون الأحماض. وعلى هذا فإنه حتى في حالة المحاليل الحمضية يمكن أن ترى أيونات مثل الهيدرونيوم (H3O+) حيث يتعلق البورتون بعنصر أخر.
يتحد الهيدروجين مع الأكسجين لتكوين الماء H2O, وتنبعث كمية كبيرة من الطاقة, كما أنه يحترق في الهواء ويحدث انفجارا. أكسيد الديتريوم D2O, يسمى الماء الثقيل. ينتج الهيدروجين مركبات كقيرة مع الكربون. ونظرا لارتباط هذه المركبات بالكائنات الحية فإن هذه المركبات يطلق عليها مركبات عضوية, ودراسة خواص هذه المركبات يطلق عليها الكيمياء العضوية.



*أشكال الهيدروجين*

فى الظروف العادية فإن غاز الهيدروجين خليط من نوعين من الجزيئات واللذان يختلفان عن بعضهما بطريقة الدوران حول النواة . وهذان النوعان يعرفان أورثو-هيدروجين ، بارا-هيدروجين ( وهذا يختلف عن موضوع النظائر - شاهد التالي ) الأورثو-هيدروجين يكون دوران النواة متوازي ( ويكون ثلاثيات ) ، بينما في البارا-هيدروجين يكون الدوران عكس توازي ( ويكون أحاديات ) . وفى الظروف القياسية يتكون الهيدروجين من 25 % من البارا و 75 % من الأورثو ( والذى يكلق عليه الشكل العادى للهيدروجين ) . وتعتمد نسبة الإتزان بين هذين الشكلين على الحرارة ، ولكن حيث ان الأورثو له طاقة أكبر ( في الحالة المثارة لا يكون ثابت في حالته النقية . وفى درجات ( درجة حرارة الغليان ) فإن حالة الإتزات تتكون كلها غالبا من البارا .
وحالة التحول بين النوعين بطيئة ولو تم تبريد الهيدروجين وتكثيفه سريعا ، فإنه يحتوى على كميات كبيرة من الأورثو . ومن المهم أثناء تحضير وتخزين الهيدروجين السائل حيث أن التحول بين أورثو-بارا ينتج حرارة أكبر من طاقة تبخره ويتم فقد كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين بالتبخر بهذه الطريقة بعد عدة أيام من تسييله . ولذا فإنه يتم استخدام عوامل حفازة لتحولات أورثو-بارا خلال تبريد الهيدروجين . كما أن النوعين لهما إختلاف طفيف في الخواص الفيزيائية . فمثلا درجة الذوبان والغليان في البارا-هيدروجين أقل 0.1 كلفن من الشكل العادى .

*النظائر*

الهيدروجين هو العنصر الوحيد الذى له أسماء مختلفة لنظائره . ( خلال الدراسات الأولى للمواد المشعة ، كان يطلق على النظائر المشعة أسماء مختلفة عن العناصر ، ولكن لا يتم استخدام هذه الأسماء حاليا ، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن الرادون تم تسميته على اسم أحد نظائره ) . يتم استخدام الرمز D بدلا من 2H ، الرمز T بلدا من 3H وذلك للتعبير عن الديتريوم ، التريتيوم وهذا على الرغم من أن هذا ليس معتمد . ( كما أنه الرمز P محجوز للعنصر فوسفور وبالتالى لا يمكن إستخدامه للبروتيوم )
1H أكثر نظائر الهيدروجين ثباتا و له نواة ذرة تتكون من بروتون واحد ، ويستخدم الإسم *بروتيوم* للتعبير عن هذا النظير .
2H النظير الثابت الأخر يسمى *ديتريوم* وله نيترون إضافى في النواة ، ويكون الديتريوم 0.0184 - 0.0082 % من كل الهيدروجين (IUPAC) ، نسبة الديتريوم إلى البروتيوم تم عملها بواسطة VSMOW والمرجع القياسي هو الماء .
3H النظير الثالث الطبيعي للهيدروجين هو *تريتيوم* . وتتكون نواة التريتيوم من 2 نيوترون بلإضافة إلى البروتون . وتتحلل عن طريق تحلل بيتا وله فترة عمر نصف تساوى 13.2 سنة .
4H *هيدروجين-4* تم تصنيعه بقذف التريتيوم بنواة ديتريوم سريعة الحركة . ويتحلل عن طريق إنبعاث النيترون ، وله فترة عمر نصف تساوى 9.93696x10-23 ثانية .
5H تم التعرف على *هيدروجين-5* في عام 2001 بقذف الهيدروجين بالأيونات الثقيلة . ويتحلل عن طريق إنبعاث النيترون ، وله فترة عمر نصف تساوى 8.01930x10-23 ثانية .
6H *هيدروجين-6* يتحلل عن طريق إنبعاث النيترون ، وله فترة عمر نصف تساوى 3.26500x10-22 ثانية .
7H تم الحصول على *هيدروجين-7* في عام 2003 (المقالة) في معامل ريكين اليابانية بتبريد شعاع من عالى-الطاقة من الهيليوم-8 بواسطة الهيدروجين وتم التعرف على تريتون - نواة التريتيوم - والنيوترونات الناتجة من تكسر هيدروجين-7 ، وبنفس الطريقة يمكن إنتاج والتعرف على هيدروجين-5 .

*الاحتياطات*

الهيدروجين غاز له قابلية كبيرة للإشتعال حتى في التركيزات القليلة حتى 4 % . كما أنه يتفاعل بشدة مع الكلور والفلور لينتج أحماض الهيدروهاليك والتى تكون مضرة للرئة والأنسجة . وعند خلطه مع الأكسجين فإن الهيدروجين ينفجر عند الإشتعال . والهيدروجين أيضا له خاصية فريدة هى أن شعلته في الهواء نظيفة تماما . وعلى هذا فإنه من الصعب معرفة حدوث أى إحتراق يحدث من تسرب الهيدروجين ، كما أنه هناك خطر كبير من أن يكون هناك حريق هيدروجين بدون أى ملاحظة


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

خلية الوقود 

*خلية وقود*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

هي خلايا وقود الهيدروجين وهي التي تنتج الكهرباء من خلال تفاعل كهربائي كيميائي باستخدام الهيدروجين والأوكسجين.


فهذه الخلية الكهروكيميائية تستخدم لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق تزويد الخلية بغازي الأكسجين و الهيدروحين باستمرار. عند الأنود يتأكسد الهيدروجين إلى بروتونات(التي تدور عن طريق الإلكترولايت إلى الأنود)و إلكترونات (التي تدور من خارج الخليةالى الأنود) حيث يلتقي الجميع مع الأكسجين الذي يختزل لتكوين الماء. يوحد انواع متعددة من الخلايا الوقودية والتي يمكن تصنيفها حسب نوع الالكترولايت الذي يحدد استخدامها النهائي. فعلى سبيل المثال تعتبر تلك التي تستخدم بوليمر موصل للبروتونات من الأكثر حظآ للإسخدام في السيارة الكهربائية بينما تلك التي تستخدم السيراميك الموصل لايون الأكسجين أفضل للاستخدام المنزلي للتزود بالكهرباء و الحرارة. اخيرا تعتبر الخلايا الوقودية من أكثر وسائل توليد الطاقة حفاظا على البيئة


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السيارة الهيدروجينية 
ننعطف بكم في هذه المشاركة نحو ما كتب باللغة الانكليزية حول المركبات الهيدروجينية
**************************************************************************


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*Hydrogen vehicle*

*Hydrogen vehicle* refers to a personal transportation vehicle, such as an automobile, that uses hydrogen as its on-board fuel for motive power, but can also refer to other vehicles, such as an aircraft, that use hydrogen in a similar fashion. The power plants of such vehicles convert the chemical energy of hydrogen to mechanical energy (torque) in one of two methods: electrochemical conversion in a fuel-cell or combustion :

In combustion, the hydrogen is burned in engines in fundamentally the same method as traditional gasoline cars.
In fuel-cell conversion, the hydrogen is reacted with oxygen to produce water and electricity, the latter of which is used to power an electric traction motor.
The molecular hydrogen needed as an on-board fuel for hydrogen vehicles can be obtained through various thermochemical methods utilizing natural gas, coal (by a process known as coal gasification), liquefied petroleum gas, biomass (biomass gasification), by a process called thermolysis, or as a microbial waste product called biohydrogen or Biological hydrogen production. Hydrogen can also be produced from water by electrolysis. If the electricity used for the electrolysis is produced using renewable energy or nuclear power, the production of the hydrogen would (in principle) result in no net carbon dioxide emissions.
Hydrogen is an energy carrier, not an energy source, so the energy the car uses would ultimately need to be provided by a conventional power plant. A suggested benefit of large-scale deployment of hydrogen vehicles is that it could lead to decreased emissions of greenhouse gases and ozone precursors. [1] The pollution generated at the point of use in the vehicle would be greatly reduced compared to conventional automobile engines. Further, the conversion of fossil fuels would be moved from the vehicle, as in today's automobiles, to centralized power plants in which the byproducts of combustion or gasification can be better controlled than at the tailpipe. However, there are both technical and economic challenges to implementing wide-scale use of hydrogen vehicles, as well as better and less expensive alternatives. The timeframe in which challenges may be overcome is likely to be at least several decades, and hydrogen vehicles may never become broadly available. [2] [3] [4][5]


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

Research and prototypes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ford_Focus_H2.JPG 


Hydrogen powered Ford Focus


Hydrogen does not come as a pre-existing source of energy like fossil fuels, but rather as a carrier, much like a battery. It can be made from both renewable and non-renewable energy sources. A potential advantage of hydrogen is that it could be produced and consumed continuously, using solar, water, wind and nuclear power for electrolysis. Currently, however, hydrogen vehicles utilizing hydrogen produced using hydrocarbons, produce more pollution than vehicles consuming gasoline, diesel, or methane in a modern internal combustion engine, and far more than plug-in hybrid electric vehicles.[4] This is because, although hydrogen fuel cells generate no CO2, production of the hydrogen creates additional emissions.[6] While methods of hydrogen production that do not use fossil fuel would be more sustainable,[7] currently such production is not economically feasible, and diversion of renewable energy (which represents only 2% of energy generated) to the production of hydrogen for transportation applications is inadvisable.[4]
The recorded number of hydrogen-powered public vehicles in the United States was 200 as of April 2007, mostly in California,[8] and a significant amount of research is underway to try to make the technology viable. The common internal combustion engine, usually fueled with gasoline (petrol) or diesel liquids, can be converted to run on gaseous hydrogen. However, the more energy efficient use of hydrogen involves the use of fuel cells and electric motors. Hydrogen reacts with oxygen inside the fuel cells, which produces electricity to power the motors. One primary area of research is hydrogen storage, to try to increase the range of hydrogen vehicles, while reducing the weight, energy consumption, and complexity of the storage systems. Two primary methods of storage are metal hydrides and compression.
High-speed cars, buses, submarines, airplanes and rockets already can run on hydrogen, in various forms at great expense. NASA uses hydrogen to launch Space Shuttles into space. There is even a working toy model car that runs on solar power, using a reversible fuel cell to store energy in the form of hydrogen and oxygen gas. It can then convert the fuel back into water to release the solar energy.[9]

*[edit] Hydrogen fuel difficulties*

_For more details on this topic, see Fuel cell._
While fuel cells themselves are potentially highly energy efficient, and working prototypes were made by Roger E. Billings in the 1960s, at least four technical obstacles and other political considerations exist regarding the development and use of a fuel cell-powered hydrogen car.

*[edit] Low volumetric energy*

Hydrogen has a very low volumetric energy density at ambient conditions, equal to about one-third that of methane. Even when the fuel is stored as a liquid in a cryogenic tank or in a pressurized tank, the volumetric energy density (megajoules per liter) is small relative to that of gasoline. Because of the energy required to compress or liquefy the hydrogen gas, the supply chain for hydrogen has lower well-to-tank efficiency compared to gasoline. Some research has been done into using special crystalline materials to store hydrogen at greater densities and at lower pressures.
Instead of storing molecular hydrogen on-board, some have suggested that using hydrogen reformers to extract the hydrogen from more traditional fuels including methane, gasoline, and ethanol, or using reformed gasoline or ethanol to power fuel cells.[_citation needed_] However, using gasoline for this purpose would promote continued dependence on fossil fuels.

*[edit] Fuel cell cost*

Currently, hydrogen fuel cells are costly to produce and fragile. Scientists are studying how to produce inexpensive fuel cells that are robust enough to survive the bumps and vibrations that all automobiles experience. Also, many designs require rare substances such as platinum as a catalyst in order to work properly. Such a catalyst can also become contaminated by impurities in the hydrogen supply. In the past few years, however, a nickel-tin catalyst has been under development which may lower the cost of cells.[10] Fuel cells are generally priced in USD/kW, and data is scarce regarding costs. Producer Ballard is virtually alone in publishing such data. Their 2005 figure was $73 USD/kW (based on high volume manufacturing estimates), which they said was on track to achieve the U.S. DoE's 2010 goal of $30 USD/kW. This would achieve closer parity with internal combustion engines for automotive applications, allowing a 100 kW fuel cell to be produced for $3000. 100 kW is about 134 hp.[11]


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

عملية انتاج الهيدروجين صناعيا 
نختتم موضوعنا بعملية انتاج الهيدروجين وبامكانكم متابعة الروابط المتداخلة مع كل التقدير والمنى بان يكون الموضوع مفيدا مع التقدير والمودة 
*************************************************************************************
*Hydrogen production*



• _Learn more about citing Wikipedia_ •​

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_production#searchInput 
*Hydrogen production* is commonly completed from hydrocarbon fossil fuels via a chemical path. Hydrogen may also be extracted from water via biological production in an algae bioreactor, or using electricity (by electrolysis) or heat (by thermolysis); these methods are presently not cost effective for bulk generation in comparison to chemical paths derived from hydrocarbons. Cheap bulk production of hydrogen is a requirement for a healthy hydrogen economy.


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

From hydrocarbons
Hydrogen can be generated from natural gas with approximately 80% efficiency, or other hydrocarbons to a varying degree of efficiency. The hydrocarbon conversion method releases greenhouse gases. Since the production is concentrated in one facility, it is possible to separate the gases and dispose of them properly, for example by injecting them in an oil or gas reservoir (see carbon capture), although this is not currently done in most cases. A carbon dioxide injection project has been started by Norwegian company Statoil in the North Sea, at the Sleipner field.

*[Steam reforming*

Commercial bulk hydrogen is usually produced by the steam reforming of natural gas. At high temperatures (700–1100 °C), steam (H2O) reacts with methane (CH4) to yield syngas.
CH4 + H2O → CO + 3 H2 - 191.7 kJ/mol The heat required to drive the process is generally supplied by burning some portion of the methane.

*[edit] Carbon monoxide*



 


gasification


Additional hydrogen can be recovered from the carbon monoxide (CO) through the lower-temperature water gas shift reaction, performed at about 130 °C:
CO + H2O → CO2 + H2 + 40.4 kJ/mol Essentially, the oxygen (O) atom is stripped from the water (steam) to oxidize the carbon (C), liberating the hydrogen formerly bound to the carbon and oxygen.



*Biological production*

_Main article: Biological hydrogen production (Algae)_
Hydrogen can be produced in an algae bioreactor. In the late 1990s it was discovered that if the algae is deprived of sulfur it will switch from the production of oxygen, i.e. normal photosynthesis, to the production of hydrogen.
It seems that the production is now economically feasible by trespassing the 7-10 percent energy efficiency (the conversion of sunlight into hydrogen) barrier.
Hydrogen can and is produced in bioreactors that utilize feedstocks other than algae. The most common feedstock being waste streams. The process involves bacteria feeding on hydrocarbons and exhaling hydrogen and CO2. The CO2 can be sequestered successfully by several methods, leaving hydrogen gas. A prototype hydrogen bioreactor using waste as a feedstock is in operation at Welch's grape juice factory in North East, Pennsylvania.

*[ Electrolysis*



 


Hydrogen from renewable resources



_Electrolysis of water_
When the energy supply is chemical, it will always be more efficient to produce hydrogen through a direct chemical path. But when the energy supply is mechanical (hydropower or wind turbines), hydrogen can be made via electrolysis of water. Usually, the electricity consumed is more valuable than the hydrogen produced, which is why only a tiny fraction of hydrogen is currently produced this way.
When the energy supply is in the form of heat (solar thermal or nuclear), the only existing path to hydrogen is currently through high-temperature electrolysis. In contrast with low-temperature electrolysis, high-temperature electrolysis (HTE) electrolysis of water converts more of the initial heat energy into chemical energy (hydrogen), potentially doubling efficiency, to about 50%. Because some of the energy in HTE is supplied in the form of heat, less of the energy must be converted twice (from heat to electricity, and then to chemical form), and so less energy is lost. HTE has been demonstrated in a laboratory, but not at a commercial scale.

*[Photoelectrochemical Water Splitting*

Using electricity produced by photovoltaic systems offers the cleanest way to produce hydrogen. Water is broken into hydrogen and oxygen by electrolysis--a photoelectrochemical (PEC) process. Research aimed toward delveloping higher-efficiency multijunction cell technology is underway by the Photovoltaic industry.

*[ High-temperature electrolysis)*

_Main article: High-temperature electrolysis_
HTE processes are generally only considered in combination with a nuclear heat source, because the other non-chemical form of high-temperature heat (concentrating solar thermal) is not consistent enough to bring down the capital costs of the HTE equipment. Research into HTE and high-temperature nuclear reactors may eventually lead to a hydrogen supply that is cost-competitive with natural gas steam reforming.
Some prototype Generation IV reactors operate at 850 to 1000 degrees Celsius, considerably hotter than existing commercial nuclear power plants. General Atomics predicts that hydrogen produced in a High Temperature Gas Cooled Reactor (HTGR) would cost $1.53/kg. In 2003, steam reforming of natural gas yielded hydrogen at $1.40/kg. At 2005 gas prices, hydrogen cost $2.70/kg [_citation needed_]. Hence, just within the United States, a savings of tens of billions of dollars per year is possible with a nuclear-powered supply. Much of this savings would translate into reduced oil and natural gas imports.
One side benefit of a nuclear reactor that produces both electricity and hydrogen is that it can shift production between the two. For instance, the plant might produce electricity during the day and hydrogen at night, matching its electrical generation profile to the daily variation in demand. If the hydrogen can be produced economically, this scheme would compete favorably with existing grid energy storage schemes. What is more, there is sufficient hydrogen demand in the United States that all daily peak generation could be handled by such plants[1].However the Generation IV reactors are not expected until 2030 and its not sure the reactors can compete by then in safety and supply with the distributed generation concept.

*[ Thermochemical production*

Some thermochemical processes, such as the sulfur-iodine cycle, can produce hydrogen and oxygen from water and heat without using electricity. Since all the input energy for such processes is heat, they can be more efficient than high-temperature electrolysis. Thermochemical production of hydrogen using chemical energy from coal or natural gas is generally not considered, because the direct chemical path is more efficient.
None of the thermochemical hydrogen production processes have been demonstrated at production levels, although several have been demonstrated in laboratories.

*Other methods*


Photoelectrochemical cells. - Nanotechnology research on photosynthesis may lead to some other more efficient direct solar production of hydrogen. Or perhaps carbon dioxide neutral synthetic hydrocarbon fuels.
The radical Hydridic Earth theory suggests that large quantities of hydrogen may exist in the Earth's mantle.
نأمل ان نكون قد وفقنا للاقتراب من اتمام الموضوع مع كل المودة والتقدير والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

سيارة بي إيم دابليو 7 بالهيدروجين 
1. خزان الوقود يستوعب 8 كيلوغرامات من الهيدروجين السائل 
2. خزان البنزين بسعة تبلغ 74 لترا 
3. صمام الضغط
4. جهاز الاحتراق الداخلي الذي يشتغل بالبنزين أو الهيدروجين السائل
تستعد شركة "بي إيم دابليو" الألمانية لصناعة السيارات لطرح النماذج الأولى للسيارات ذات المحركات التي تعمل بالهيدروجين ، متقدمة بذلك على منافسيها الآخرين. 
وتشتغل السيارة بالهيدروجين السائل المخزن في حوض مخصص لذلك الغرض. وتصل سرعتها إلى 100 كيلومتر في الساعة، في الثواني الست الأولى لإقلاع السيارة، وتقطع مسافة 300 كيلومتر بدون حاجة المحرك إلى أي تغذية. 
ويقوم المحرك بإحراق الهيدروجين ويبعث في الجو بخار الماء الصافي بدلاً من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الملوث. 
وبخلاف سيارات الهيدروجين المنافسة التي طرحتها الشركات الأخرى والتي تعتمد على خلايا الوقود، فإن محرك الهيدروجين في سيارة "البي إيم دابليو" 7 يحتوي على آلية للاحتراق شبيهة بتلك الموجودة في السوق تسمح بتشغيل المحرك بالوقود العادي. 

مع المودة BMW


----------



## حسن هادي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

نأمل ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا وتقبلوا منا كل المودة والتقدير:6:


----------



## ابراهيم الأمير (29 فبراير 2008)

*تحية للاخوة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الإخوة الأحباء 
نظرا لما نعانيه من ارتفاع مفرط في اسعار النفط ومشتقاته فأنا ابحث عن طرق بديلة لما يلي 
1- التدفئه والإستخدامات المنزلية 
2- السيارات 
3- الكهرباء العامة للمنازل 

لدي افكار علمية جيدة من جهة نظري 
ارجو ممن لديه فكرة وحب التواصل ان يراسلني وعنواني هو 
ibr_amir2006***********
مع اجمل امنياتي للجميع 

اخوكم 
ابراهيم الأمير


----------

